# Adding another Maltese or Yorkie to the family!



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! I am very very indecisive right now and I need your help! Cookie is almost 14 months old (she actually just barked in her sleep :HistericalSmiley and I am thinking about getting her a sister! Yes..I am adding another girl into the family because I really don't want the boys to mark around the house. I know a lot of you have more than 1 furbaby and I really need some advice from you. Does the furbabies fight a lot if they are the sex gender? I know it is best if they're different gender but I will like to stick with girls . Cookie is already spayed and I will do the same for the new girl so hopefully since they're not still intact, they will fight less. I can't seem to decide if I want another maltese or add a yorkie to the family. Many of you also have both yorkie and maltese, how is it like? Shed some light please! And also, is there something I need to know before getting the second baby? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Cherri, we have just Maltese but when a rescue is fostered here no matter what breed they all seem to get along. I think Cookie would like to have a brother or sister of which ever you want.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!! Seems like you have 2 boys going over there! lol Did the boys get along at first sight? How did you introduce them? I will hate to bring another girl into the family if Cookie doesn't welcome her! So I want to do this the right way to prevent any fighting between them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

fiestababy said:


> Thanks for the reply!! Seems like you have 2 boys going over there! lol Did the boys get along at first sight? How did you introduce them? I will hate to bring another girl into the family if Cookie doesn't welcome her! So I want to do this the right way to prevent any fighting between them.


Mine are all spayed/neutered. I got Emily and Sasha at the same time and they do fight once in a while,it's mostly loud carrying on and rolling one or the other over. They mostly show teeth and posture. No blood and fur flying.

Amber (cocker spaniel),I got 6 months later and Bitsy and Rylee 6 years later. So for us,it didnt' seem to matter if they were brought home together all the same time or at different times,all the same breed or different breeds,all neutered/spayed... 

They still get into their tiffs.

Rylee is the only one who doesn't get crap from the other girls or dish it out to them. He's a male and the smallest. So maybe something to be said for mixing of the sexes,as long as all are neutered.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you can take Cookie to meet the pup before you bring it home that would be ideal. 

Both males and females can mark. It is a housetraining transgression. Spend the time on housetraining and don't worry about male or female. I would look for the pup that is the best match for your home instead of looking for a girl or boy. If you go to a reputable, responsible breeder they will be able to help make that perfect match. 

Never leave an adult and pup unattended together. They should be in separate pens or crates for safety.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

jmm said:


> If you can take Cookie to meet the pup before you bring it home that would be ideal.
> 
> *Both males and females can mark. It is a housetraining transgression. Spend the time on housetraining and don't worry about male or female. I would look for the pup that is the best match for your home instead of looking for a girl or boy. If you go to a reputable, responsible breeder they will be able to help make that perfect match. *
> 
> Never leave an adult and pup unattended together. They should be in separate pens or crates for safety.


:goodpost:

I always hate to see people rule out the boys based on this "theory" that they will be marking up the house. It really isn't fair to our beloved boys to have this misconception passed on and on.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the experience and the advice, I will surely make sure they meet at a neutral area to prevent territory problems. Also, how do you tell apart play fight and real fight? I hate to separate them while they're having fun and learning in the process too. I just hope Cookie don't bully the new puppy .


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Also, Sorry if I offended anyone of you about my preference. Its just that one of my friend who has a male dog, end up marking everywhere such as their furniture, table and etc. I just can't imagine that happening in my house. However, I think this happened because they never neutered the boy. So if I do end up getting a boy, neutering him will be the first thing i will do to prevent any bad behaviors.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 2 girls and a boy - the girls are spayed and DO mark! The boy is not neutered and he DOESN'T mark - he actually still squats like a girl.

I used to think boys mark everywhere and hump everything but most of them don't!
I much prefer boys and my next will be a boy aswell.

It took my first girl a day to accept my 2nd girl. When I got Milo it took a good 2 weeks for them to accept him.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have both a girl & boy, and they get along pretty well. London was a little over a year old before we got Preston and that was a great time to add a new puppy. We opted for a boy because that was what came available for us at the time, and I'm so glad we got a boy because they truly are much more devoted to you (I previously had a male Maltese before even having London but he passed).

Males will not mark in the house if they are properly housetrained. Preston is over 1yr old now and still does not even lift his leg to pee outside, he squats similar to the way a girl does.

It's important to keep them separate when you're not home or able to supervise them, as even the best of friends can get into nasty fights. My two play fight and chase eachother around the house daily, but occasionally if one accidentally pulls too hard on the other's hair, etc, they get into a scrap. You will know when it happens. lol I use the cue "Settle Down" when they are getting too rough, and they separate for a minute. London & Preston love each other, but they do not snuggle with each other, and sometimes they act like typical human siblings where they are pushy and bossy with each other.

Before adding a 2nd dog, make sure your current one is 100% trained the way you want, ie: no barking habits, potties in the correct spot, etc. The new puppy WILL pick up on both good and bad behaviors from the older sibling. Preston learned a LOT from London (mostly good), but he did pick up on her barking at noises outside. I should have made sure London's barking was better before getting Preston.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Cookie is very well trained except the barking issue like London use to have. Cookie bark at strangers outside of the house but once they step foot into the house, she'll go crazy over them. She also go crazy over doorbells! Whenever a doorbell went off in real life or in movies, she'll bark and make sure there's noone at the door. 

I am planning on getting the new pup in a couple more months and try to correct Cookie's yappiness in the mean time! I will most definitely look at the pup's personality rather then their gender. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We got Chloe first and 4 months later we added Katie to our family. The girls got along from the start. When they were about 1 1/2 yrs. old we added Chachi, our very first boy. Katie loved him right away but Chloe would have nothing to do with him for about a month. Now they all get along great and they have never had a fight. Chachi is the smallest at 3 lbs. and he beats both the girls up all the time and they pretty much let him. They are all pee pad trained and Chachi, the boy, does lift his leg but he has never marked in the house, but boy let him go out on the lawn and he marks every blade of grass. After all these years of never wanting a boy, (how wrong I was), I would not hesitate to get another one.

Just my two cents worth.
Lynda

PS You can tell the difference when they are playing. With play you will pretty much always see the play bow which is there invitation to each other to play.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

man...I really hope mine will get along from the start like yours!!! Did they meet at home or somewhere neutual? Cookie is a feisty girl, very very energetic and that is why I decided to get another pup so they can keep each other busy! She does her play bows to us all the time (not sure if that's a good thing) and I tried sooo hard and failed at getting a picture of her with her little butt up in the air! 

I am still having a hard time deciding between a yorkie and maltese...I will love to see 2 white furballs running around the house but also want to give other breed a try. Yorkie and Maltese is about the same size and hopefully the same energe level. But anyway, I dont think i can go wrong with either breed lol.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My kids do get along pretty welll,guess I should have been more clear. They all eat from one bowl and don't fight over food,they don't fight over toys or us. They get into little tiffs usually over who gets out the door first to get mommy or daddy.
It's all about the personalilties and how you introduce them. If they don't feel threatened they shoud get along fine. They kind establish their own pecking order.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> My kids do get along pretty welll,guess I should have been more clear. They all eat from one bowl and don't fight over food,they don't fight over toys or us. They get into little tiffs usually over who gets out the door first to get mommy or daddy.
> It's all about the personalilties and how you introduce them. If they don't feel threatened they shoud get along fine. They kind establish their own pecking order.


They all eat from the same bowl?? Wow! I thought they would beat eachother if they take their bowl, bed, etc. I remember when my friend brought over her dog wingwing to stay with me for a week while shes gone... Cookie will steal wingwing's toys, food and they'll just play fight all the time..at first I thought they were seriously fighting and werent getting along at all but now that I know better, I guess they were getting along pretty well lol...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I simply want to echo what others have said about boys. I have a boy rescue who I got when he was believed to be 6 years old and he was neutered at 5.25 years old (he came into rescue 2 times). He lifts his leg to pee outside but DOES NOT MARK at all in the home, at our friend's homes, at hotels, in stores, etc. We take him to many pet stores and never had to worry about him peeing on anything. Of course, we watch him just as we would any female dog and when we first got him we made sure to keep a good pottying schedule but he has never marked.

Boys are wonderful dogs to own and make great companions! Please don't rule out a boy simply because you are worried about marking based on the actions of a friend's dog.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I simply want to echo what others have said about boys. I have a boy rescue who I got when he was believed to be 6 years old and he was neutered at 5.25 years old (he came into rescue 2 times). He lifts his leg to pee outside but DOES NOT MARK at all in the home, at our friend's homes, at hotels, in stores, etc. We take him to many pet stores and never had to worry about him peeing on anything. Of course, we watch him just as we would any female dog and when we first got him we made sure to keep a good pottying schedule but he has never marked.
> 
> Boys are wonderful dogs to own and make great companions! Please don't rule out a boy simply because you are worried about marking based on the actions of a friend's dog.


Thank you for correcting me! I really only had the pleasure of meeting and spending times with 3 boys. Two of them were my friends and both boys marked at everything and the other boy was a 12 week old puppy who doesn't mark at all. I guess seeing the 2 boys mark everywhere gave me the feeling that most boys does. This, of course is very wrong of me. I guess the boys that I encountered weren't well trained =/ which had lead to this behaviors. 

Any advice or how did you train your boys? I want to make sure my boys are well trained if I end up getting one!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

fiestababy said:


> Also, Sorry if I offended anyone of you about my preference. Its just that one of my friend who has a male dog, end up marking everywhere such as their furniture, table and etc. I just can't imagine that happening in my house. However, I think this happened because they never neutered the boy. So if I do end up getting a boy, neutering him will be the first thing i will do to prevent any bad behaviors.


It dosen't have to do with neutering either. It's just as Jackie stated. A potty training issue. Keep an eye out all the time. Girls mark as bad as boys. Either sex gets along. Temperments are what counts. Each dog has their own personality and how they tolerate each other. A breeder who knows their dogs can tell you if their pup would be a good match for you or not.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I really hope that some of the resident Yorkie owners chime in. I did a lot of research on Yorkies awhile back and my understanding is that they are far from being blue/gold Maltese. They are terriers and have more energy, are more likely to bark and have a fiesty attitude. They can also be more destructive and stubborn. All dogs are individuals and certain lines lean towards different personalities, but make sure you really do your research on the breed. You might even consider PMing the yorkie owners here if they don't see this post.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I really hope that some of the resident Yorkie owners chime in. I did a lot of research on Yorkies awhile back and my understanding is that they are far from being blue/gold Maltese. They are terriers and have more energy, are more likely to bark and have a fiesty attitude. They can also be more destructive and stubborn. All dogs are individuals and certain lines lean towards different personalities, but make sure you really do your research on the breed. You might even consider PMing the yorkie owners here if they don't see this post.


Thanks! I was hoping some yorkie owner will help me on telling me more about yorkie's personality etc. I also registered at yorkietalk.com hoping to get to know the breed better. Cookie barks and have a fiesty attitude too! man...I sure do hope two negative comes out to be positive...lol


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well if you like that temperment, perhaps a Yorkie would be a good choice for you and your Malt.:thumbsup: I didn't mean to make that sound negative, it's just not my cup of tea. I think too many people focus on looks and forget they are dogs.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two girls that are really far apart in age but get along wonderfully. Bailey is going to be 7 in June and Sophie is 5 months. They have never fought with one another. Once in a while Sophie will annoy Bailey and Bailey will growl at her but that is it. I think that it all depends on Cookie and her personality. I had many people tell me that it was a bad decision to add another baby to the family because Bailey was so old but I knew her personality and felt that she would be alright with it. Looking back on it, I am so happy that I made the decision because Bailey loves her sister. She is incredibly protective of her and enjoys playing with her. It has really been a great thing for her to have a young puppy in the house because she has perked up more and runs and plays more than she used to. It's worked out well for us but ultimately only you will know what dog will fit best with Cookie. Good luck with your decision


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I have two girls that are really far apart in age but get along wonderfully. Bailey is going to be 7 in June and Sophie is 5 months. They have never fought with one another. Once in a while Sophie will annoy Bailey and Bailey will growl at her but that is it. I think that it all depends on Cookie and her personality. I had many people tell me that it was a bad decision to add another baby to the family because Bailey was so old but I knew her personality and felt that she would be alright with it. Looking back on it, I am so happy that I made the decision because Bailey loves her sister. She is incredibly protective of her and enjoys playing with her. It has really been a great thing for her to have a young puppy in the house because she has perked up more and runs and plays more than she used to. It's worked out well for us but ultimately only you will know what dog will fit best with Cookie. Good luck with your decision


O lord...I hope I am making the right decision. I think it'll be really good learning experience for all of us! Cookie has a very active and playful personality and I feel like we aren't spending as much time with her as we want. We usually get tire chasing her around and playing with her before she's satisfy. I hope the new puppy has the same energy level as Cookie but then again, I don't want them to end up fighting because they're both active instead of one being passive. I'll keep my finger crossed and try to let the two meet before bringing the new puppy home.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck! I hope more yorkie/malt owners contribute. I have two boys, so I am not much help  Although, I already spoke with my hubby and mentioned I want a little girl in a few years.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We had a Yorkie many years ago. I do not find them to be as cuddly as a Maltese and in my opinion they are more hyper. This may sound crazy but they also seem to have an odor about them that the Maltese do not have. If I had to choose I would pick a Maltese over a Yorkie. IMHO


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm _totally _unbiased and I say get a Malt.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two girls and two boys. Three maltese and one yorkie. 

The two breeds get along just fine. All my dogs get along with each other. Archie is the leader and he's so sweet and calm....not sure how they know he's the boss...they just do. 

Stick with girls if you want. It's all personal preference. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I've mostly had 2 malts at a time. Boy/Girl combo. Temperment was always most important for me. I started focusing on the temperment of the one I currently had at home, making sure they were open to other fluffs. So, if Cookie appears to have the temperment that enjoys other furbabys (who by the way, is ADORABLE), then that is a wonderful start. Honestly, if your preference is another girl, I say go for it, and you can have the breeder match up the temperment of Cookie, with a girl puppy he/she may have. HOWEVER , like the others have said as well, don't rule out the boys, for the marking issue. In my home, Leo pees like a girl, PERFECT potty training, and Mia, my girl marked HIS bed and decided it was hers!  I couldn't believe it. It clearly says PRINCE LOL. 

I do love the boys immensley, more then I can even express, but I also adore the girls as well, so it really all comes down to the right match for sweet little Cookie and what your personal choice is 

I wish you all the best and how exciting!!!! _I love having two malts and I know you will as well  _


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

lynda said:


> We had a Yorkie many years ago. I do not find them to be as cuddly as a Maltese and in my opinion they are more hyper. This may sound crazy but they also seem to have an odor about them that the Maltese do not have. If I had to choose I would pick a Maltese over a Yorkie. IMHO


I completely agree! A friend of mine has a Yorkie and I have met many at small breed playgroup and they are OFF THE WALL! They're a riot to watch, but they never stop!!! My friend's Yorkie is a sweetheart, but the only time she stops to snuggle up to you is when she's dead tired. Then when she wakes up, fully charged, she's off on another rampage. She also definitely has a distinct doggy odor if she isn't bathed every week, on the dot. 

My friend said in the future, she'll get a dog that is a little more interested in HER than everything else in the world that is going on. It might be a consideration, OP, whether you want a pup like the energizer bunny that goes goes goes until she crashes and doesn't make YOU the center of her life, or a malt that is (often) a little more cuddly and wants nothing more than to be doing whatever YOU are doing. The independence factor.


----------



## fiestababy (Jun 2, 2009)

allheart said:


> I've mostly had 2 malts at a time. Boy/Girl combo. Temperment was always most important for me. I started focusing on the temperment of the one I currently had at home, making sure they were open to other fluffs. So, if Cookie appears to have the temperment that enjoys other furbabys (who by the way, is ADORABLE), then that is a wonderful start. Honestly, if your preference is another girl, I say go for it, and you can have the breeder match up the temperment of Cookie, with a girl puppy he/she may have. HOWEVER , like the others have said as well, don't rule out the boys, for the marking issue. In my home, Leo pees like a girl, PERFECT potty training, and *Mia, my girl marked HIS bed and decided it was hers!  I couldn't believe it. It clearly says PRINCE LOL. *
> 
> I do love the boys immensley, more then I can even express, but I also adore the girls as well, so it really all comes down to the right match for sweet little Cookie and what your personal choice is
> 
> I wish you all the best and how exciting!!!! _I love having two malts and I know you will as well  _


That is just tooo funny! That is totally something Cookie will do! And yes...I will totally love to have 2 malts running to me and kiss me when i get home! As a matter of fact, cookie is trying to type (tapping my keyboard) right now...so when i get a new puppy, they'll both try to take over my laptop. 

Cookie's temperament...she is very snuggly most of the time and playful but sometimes she wants to be left alone and she means it! When shes sleeping or very relaxed in her own world and if i move her, she'll growl at me =[ I'm not sure if any of you has experience this and why she would do that but i always try to correct that behavior when she does it. But yes...I am more leaning more towards another malt lol...


----------

